# Can you explain this?



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm guessing it's one of fUber's fake surges?


----------



## ecarpio (Apr 20, 2017)

Bro, this is insane. Did we agree to this on the last terms? 5x on Cherry Hill right now while they’re paying minimum fare. They are not even charging pax extra, they are just lying to drivers.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

ecarpio said:


> Bro, this is insane. Did we agree to this on the last terms? 5x on Cherry Hill right now while they're paying minimum fare. They are not even charging pax extra, they are just lying to drivers.


One a side note, how are y'all enjoying multiplier surge? You're lucky you don't have dollar surge like most other markets.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

_Easy explanation. Uber not refreshing surge screen so drivers think is surging in the area. It's a mind game. _


----------



## Dabunker1 (Apr 7, 2019)

This was my screen last night as well. Look at the times and my ride request came through 2 minutes away with zero multipliers. Wtf! Does anyone have a legitimate explanation for this. It's extremely misleading. I was out for the surge as normally I won't drive Saturday night. Wasted about an hour trying to figure this out. Gallon of gas too. Bullcrap


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Expect rides soon. It’s a mirage. I wasn’t aware that you drive in San Diego.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

They got the Rider and Driver apps confused. Only the rider gets the surge.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Dabunker1 said:


> This was my screen last night as well. Look at the times and my ride request came through 2 minutes away with zero multipliers. Wtf! Does anyone have a legitimate explanation for this. It's extremely misleading. I was out for the surge as normally I won't drive Saturday night. Wasted about an hour trying to figure this out. Gallon of gas too. Bullcrap


Uber purposely not refreshing screen after surge over to keep drivers in area. You have to turn off app and close out the app. When you go back on the screen cleared. It's a mind game.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Surge multiplier... so hot.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I like the Fubar's message, 'more requests than usual, expect a ride soon'...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> One a side note, how are y'all enjoying multiplier surge? You're lucky you don't have dollar surge like most other markets.


What's a multipler surge


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> What's a multipler surge


I get emotional talking about it......excuse me :frown::cryin:


----------

